# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  دعاء الصباح بصوت ( السيد وليد المزيدي)

## حنون الليل

[align=center]دعاء الصبـــاح 


http://www.al-mahdi.org/duaa/al-sabah.ram

تحيــــــــــااتي [/align]

----------


## My tears

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآلـ محمد .. 

ربي يعطيك العافيه .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## حنون الليل

يسلموووووووووووووووو اختيMy tears ومشكوره على المرور نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## المستجير

جزاك الله خير وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي عالدعاء  

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

ووفقك الله لكل خير ان شاء الله ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## ام فاطمه 1

يعطيك العافيه بس مارضا يفت معي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك الف عافية
بس يقولو الموقع مخجوب  :weird: 
الله يعين مافي شي مو محجوب :evil: 
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الله يعطيك العافية 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
بس يقولون الوقع محجوب

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور ويعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------

